# Emerald Green Coca Cola bottle



## ACLbottles (Jan 2, 2014)

Just picked up this dark emerald green Coke bottle, and I was wondering about value, rarity, etc. I saw the thread that the member "bottlerarities" posted about a similar bottle, but the one I have is not embossed at all, except the date code and the city Lubbock Texas on the base. I have seen similar unembossed bottles, but none that are the same dark green as this one is. Any info on this is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 2, 2014)

ACL: Here's a link to that other thread you mentioned. It was authored by "jays emporium" https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Odd-Green-Coke-bottle-m635916.aspx


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is one on the bay thats getting some attention. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-emerald-green-Coca-Cola-Bottling-Works-Ronceverte-W-Va-CC-Soda-bottle-/261343969769?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd95081e9#ht_267wt_922


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks. My bottle is very similar to Jay's, but with darker glass.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's both bottles side-by-side ...


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine were not as dark as yours.  I had 2 bottles and they sold in the $20s on ebay.  Thought they might bring more but not very old.


----------

